# Grafik Text abändern



## EuropaChat (24. September 2014)

Guten Tag,

eventuell kann mir jemand helfen, benötige als Testzwecke mal eben kurz einen anderen Text in dieses Bild und zwar:

http://www.fotos-hochladen.net/view/ttewdmn0juzs.png

Heizung Mayr MTL GmbH

Wäre echt super...

Danke


----------



## Martin Schaefer (25. September 2014)

Hi,

ich denke das werden wir nicht tun, weil dieses Bild offensichtlich nicht von dir ist, sondern von einer Kölner Firma. Im Impressum des Unternehmens findet sich dieser Satz:


> Die Seiten dürfen nur zum privaten Gebrauch vervielfältigt, Änderungen nicht vorgenommen und Vervielfältigungsstücke weder verbreitet noch zu öffentlichen Wiedergaben benutzt werden.



Gruß
Martin


----------

